# Fishing in the Book Cliffs



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm heading out this weekend to help my brother-in-law with his deer hunt, just wondering if it would be worth my time to pack along the fly rod. Is there anywhere within a reasonable distance on the north end to check out? 

PM if you would like. Thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You're going to be a long ways from any decent fishing. There are several places in the Vernal area you could check out if you're willing to drive that far. I'm guessing your closest bet will be Pelican Lake, but even that may be kinda far from deer camp. Will you guys be in the McCook Ridge area?

There's always the "Big River" to fish out there..


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks sawsman, that's what I figured. Oh well, now I can just concentrate on hleping him find his deer. Yes, we will be in the McCook area. Who knows, maybe I will take my stuff with me in case he happens to tag out opening morning. It's been years since I fished the "Big River".


----------

